# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > اطفال وامهات >  كيف يتعامل الاب والام المطلقين مع اطفالهم

## دموع الغصون

*
كيف يتعامل الاب والام المطلقين مع اطفالهم

استمرار التعاون المشترك بين الاباء في تربية الابناء بعد الطلاق أو الانفصال يعطي الابناء نوع من الاستقرار النفسي ويقوي علاقة الاباء والامهات بأبنائهم ، ولكن بالطبع الأمر ليس سهلا علي الاطلاق وخاصة في حالة وجود مشاكل أو قضايا بين الاباء ، فيكون التعاون في هذه الحالة غاية في الصعوبة ويكلف مجهود جبار قد يجعل الكثير من الاباء أو الامهات يتنازلون عن المشاركة في تربية الاطفال .

ولكن يمكن دائما محاولة الحفاظ علي علاقة ودية مع الزوج / الزوجة السابقة من أجل الاهتمام بالاطفال ومستقبلهم ، والتزام الهدوء والحفاظ علي حسن التصرفات خاصة أمام الاطفال وتجنب المناقشة أو التنازع علي أمر ما أمامهم قد يكون عمل مثالي ، مع ملاحظة أن الاطفال لديهم أجهزة استشعار تدرك وجود توتر أو خلاف غير ظاهر بمنتهي السهولة مما يزيد صعوبة الامور ، وهذا قد يتطلب قدرة فائقة علي التظاهر امام الاطفال ، وهذه الصفة لا تتواجد علي الاطلاق عند كثير من الازواج سواء المتزوجين منهم أو حتى المنفصلين.

نصائح للأباء والأمهات المطلقين : 
ضع الأذي والغضب جانبا

مفتاح وبداية العلاقة الودية بين الاباء المنفصلين في تربية الاطفال هي التركيز علي الاطفال والاطفال فقط ومحاولة تجنب مشاعر الغضب والاستياء قدر الامكان والتركيز أن الهدف هو سعادة طفلك واستقراره الان وفي المستقبل.

فصل المشاعر عن السلوك

حاولوا دائما التركيز علي الامور الايجابية بينكم وبين اطفالكم وتجنب أي مشاعر سلبية ومحاولة محو أي زكريات سلبية بالتركيز علي الحصول علي مواقف ايجابية بينكم اثناء المشاركة في تربية الاطفال .

الحفاظ علي التواصل مع الزوج /الزوجة السابق

في تربية الاطفال لا بد من الحفاظ علي التواصل بين الاباء والحفاظ علي الاتصال بشكل ثابت يعطي الاطفال أن هناك دائما طرف أخر موجود دائما ، والحفاظ علي معاملة محايدة بينكم كمعاملة الشركاء في العمل أي محايدة المشاعر والحفاظ فقط علي نجاح المشروع القائم بينكم وهو تربية الاطفال ، تحسين صيغة الكلام بينكم والتركيز علي عدم الاستفزاز والتحدث ببطء والتخلي عن صيغة اصدار الأوامر ولنجعلها ” هل يمكن ” أو “هل انت علي استعداد لـ..”.

لا تجعل علاقتك في تربية الاطفال هي الامداد بالمال

قد يظن كثير من الاباء أن المال هو مايريده أولادهم أو هو كل ما قد يحتاجونه ، وهذا بالطبع تفكير خاطئ فالقدوة الحسنة في تربية الاطفال قد تمثل كل شئ وأهم شئ والتوجيه والارشاد أثناء مرحلة تكوين الشخصية لا يقدر بثمن في تربية الاطفال .

تبادل الزيارة والاقامة عند كلا الوالدين

في هذا الامر قد نواجه رفض من قبل الاطفال للإنتقال أو زيارة الأب أو الام وهذا قد يكون له عدة اسباب من أهمها عدم التواصل أو احساس الطفل بالرفض من الطرف الاخر ، ولمعالجة هذا الامر يجب الوقوف علي السبب الرئيسي ومحاولة حله والتحدث والتواصل أهم طرق كسر الحواجز النفسية في تربية الاطفال.


*

----------


## اليتيم العماني

كلام منطقي وواقعي , لكن دموع برأيك : لماذا تسوء العلاقة كثيرا وتصل ذروتها بين المطلقين ولا يتذكروا اللحظات الجميلة بينهما ؟
لماذا يكون كل منهم منهمكا في إلحاق الأذى بالأخر ؟!

----------


## shams spring

*نصائح مهمة بهيك ضروف صعبه , مشكورة على الطرح القيم*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

> كلام منطقي وواقعي , لكن دموع برأيك : لماذا تسوء العلاقة كثيرا وتصل ذروتها بين المطلقين ولا يتذكروا اللحظات الجميلة بينهما ؟
> لماذا يكون كل منهم منهمكا في إلحاق الأذى بالأخر ؟!



سوري بدي ادخل على مناقشتكم 
واعلق على كلمة اخي اليتيم 

انا بحكيلك ليش لانه احيانا ما بكونوا بحبوا بعض عن قناعة ومصداقية وبكون هاد هو السبب لانه هالعلاقة تسوء بينهم وينسوا كل لحظة حلوة بينهم 
لانه لو اختاروا بعض عن قناعة ومصداقية متناهية ما كان صار هالشيء ولا وصل الامر للطلاق وتشرد ابنائهم 
القناعة والمصداقية والحب الصادق هو اساس متين وحبل يوصل بينهم 

شكرا لكي دموع على موضوع الي بنشوفه بحياتنا واسفة على مداخلتي على مشاركة اليتيم

----------

